# Problem with philips lcd tv(help pls)



## tunskie (Jul 9, 2009)

My tv(philips-23pf9945/12)is showing locked on the screen.Cant use the remote control to change the channels cos its just showing locked.Ive tried to uplug and plug the tv but its still the same.Can somebody help me please?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Need to look it up in the manual here:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/2/23pf9945_12a/23pf9945_12a_dfu_eng.pdf

English starts on page 85.

BG


----------



## tunskie (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks,its still the same.Cant use remote control on the tv,not working when i pressed the menu button.I even put new batteries in the remote control but its still locked.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Most remotes are designed to operate more than one type of TV. Sounds like the remote has lost its code or the remote has died. 

Write the company and ask them your question.

BG


----------

